# '65 front to rear fuel line Q.



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Can anyone explain the routing of a front to rear fuel line on a '65 sport coupe (post)? Would be the same as the







hardtop I suppose. No vapor return to deal with. The existing 5/16 line from the tank ends about half way down the frame and had one of those woven stainless steel covered lines that was WAY too long when I removed it, and for the life of me I can't remember how or where it got to the fuel pump. I'm looking to replace the entire 5/16 line with a 3/8 and need to know how the factory did it. Attached is a photo I came across on a general search for the car and you can see the fuel line enter the frame and seems to terminate in the area near the steering gear. Really don't know if it's a GTO or even an A-body. From the front I really can't see where the line would exit. Any help appreciated.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You feed it through the frame. Fuel hose from there to the pump.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

The view from the front end clears that up. Thanks!


----------

